# Rossonero nel midollo



## uoteghein (30 Agosto 2014)

Ciao ragazzi,
sono un rossonero da sempre. Dai tempi di Sacchi con i tre olandesi volanti fino alla Champions vinta ad Atene in cui ero presente allo stadio.
Lo sono anche negli ultimi anni anche se si fatica di più.....mai mollare però!


----------



## Blu71 (30 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto.


----------



## uoteghein (30 Agosto 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Benvenuto.



Grazie!!


----------



## robs91 (30 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto!


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Agosto 2014)

Ciao.


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Agosto 2014)

Benvenuto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (1 Settembre 2014)

Benvenuto su Milan World!


----------

